# NAGIOS - Pluginprobleme



## Navigato (30. September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe selber ein Plugin für Nagios geschrieben.
Ich kann es mit dem Nagios user ausführen. Alles ohne Probleme.
Wenn das prog von nagios ausgeführt wird bekomme ich in der GUI Status *UNKNOWN* und die Info * NRPE: Unable to read output *.

kurz zu dem plugin: es prüft nach ob der Prozess tomcat läuft.

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <sys/types.h> 
#include <sys/stat.h>
#include <string>
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;



main(void)
{

char    line_tmp[1000];
char    find_stringII[]="tomcat";
int     result=0, check_sum=0;

FILE    *tmp;

return 0;
/*------------------------------CHECK TOMCAT-----------------------------*/
system("ps -e | grep java > procs.tmp");

if((tmp = fopen( "procs.tmp", "r" ))== NULL)
{
        //cout << "Datei konnt nicht geöffnet werden" << endl;  
}else
        {
                //cout << "Datei offen" <<endl;
        }

do
{
        fgets(line_tmp, sizeof(line_tmp), tmp);
        //cout << line_tmp << endl;
        if( (strstr(line_tmp, find_stringII)) != NULL)
        {
                result = 1;
                break;  
        }
        else if( (strstr(line_tmp, find_stringII)) == NULL )
                {
                        result = 2;
                }
}while(!feof(tmp));

if( result == 1 )
{
        //cout << "der Prozess: " << find_stringII << " ist vorhanden" << endl;

}
else if( result == 2 )
        {
                //cout << "der Prozess: " << find_stringII << " ist nicht vorhanden" << endl;
                check_sum++;

        }


fclose(tmp);


system("rm procs.tmp");


if(check_sum > 0)
{       
        fflush(stdin);
        cout << "TOMCAT Prozess lauft nicht"<< endl;
        return 2;
}
else if(check_sum == 0)
        {
                fflush(stdin);
                cout << "TOMCAT Prozess lauft. " << endl;
                return 0;       
        }
}


----------



## Navigato (1. Oktober 2004)

ich habe das problem gelöst.


----------

